# OEM paint or color for Outdoor gas meter?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Strange request, but by chance would anyone know the oem paint or color for my gas meter? The meter looks beat up and i would like to paint it.

I mean, it should be the same gray as circuit panel covers


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

one of the three stock brushble Rustolium paints matches perfectly, I just forget which one


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

im looking at the site, they have a ton...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

if you go to a hardware store, or even HD & Lowes they will have about 10 premixed high gloss quarts of popular colors for machinery and equipment, there are only i think three greys in that mix


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Call the gas company and see if they'll do it. 

Our local utility co just finished repainting most every one in town. They don't want corrosion to destroy 'their' investment


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

For the rapid deployment painting crew, tell them it smells like gas


----------

